# Following me around...



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi guys! My tiel has developed a new hobby.. Wen I come him and let him out, he follows me around the house. I fear that he might get stamped by someone.. Wen I sit down, he stays by my feet, sometimes biting my toe.. I don't want to stop him from following me and make him feel unwanted but is this safe.. And does he trust me more now that he is doing that?
Thanx


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

My tiels will follow me around the apartment, too  It does mean they like you. Congrats! But as you said, it's not safe for them. I'm not sure what kind of advice to give you. I live at home so worrying about people stomping on my brats isn't a problem. Perhaps you could make a traveling bird stand and bring the stand with you as you go room to room? That way your bud can be with you and not miss out on the action.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

zippy is too lazy to walk so he prefers me to transport him around on my shoulder


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

thanx guys!


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

If Jas doesn't come with me on my shoulder he's screaming at me coz he thinks I've forgotten him. No following here. He comes with. Lol


Hels

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

A common saying in our house is "bird on the floor". There is just hubby and I. Monte will fly off the table and will walk to you in the toilet. Or will follow you into the bedroom. What a bird!!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Birds on the floor is also a common say here at our house .We dont have children,its only the two of us as well but it is scary.I feel flattered when the babies follow us around,but normally,as i see them coming,I pick them up and put one on each shoulder for safety . X x


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Some will fallow me around too. Normally if I see one on the floor I'll pick it up and place it on the play gym.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

i let mine run amuck on the floor. but that is only because they have their own bedroom and i am the only one in there and i watch where i step. if you have multiple people if your household, just put him on your shoulder.


----------



## clairebarcelona (Jul 18, 2012)

Alan goes everywhere on my shoulder. The other tiels are happy to come over when they feel like it and land on my head or shoulder, but he wants to be with me all the time! He's my baby!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

My two follow me all over the apartment too. If I go into another room and they hear my voice, here they are, LOL. Waddling like little ducks. It's very cute. Me and the rest of my family are used to them walking like that so we are just extra cautious, that's all. You can also try to pick him up and carry him on your shoulder when he starts following you.


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

Chase and Storm hang out on the floor as well. Storm more so because he lets himself out the cage, and walks to 'his' play gym. Chase doesn't so when he's on the floor I panic that I've lost him. Chase follows me a bit, but he prefers shoulder rides.


----------

